# Amazing clouds off a bellus



## Khan83 (31/1/16)

Really wish I understood what this guy was saying about his modified Bellus. The clouds are ginormous

Aah well , getting mine on Monday so will tinker with it then . First up will be a some drilled out air flow holes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

@Rowan Francis 

time to dig out your bellus and get the drill ready !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

The hack seems to involve drilling the inner oval airflow hole out. 
Something I cautioned against in another thread thinking it would make for weak flavor and you'd be unable to go back again.
With the above video in mind, I would now upgrade my original statement to a "hack by all means" but dont go larger than the cross sectional area of the outer control ring.
The other thing Id recommend it to hack out the top of the slot more than the bottom so as not to make any dribbling any worse.
So basically top and sides, bottom if it really needs more flow.
heres and english speaker with a closer look at the hacked inner slot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Seems like they've been done by a machinist, Marko Tapaninen.
Taken off his instagram page. https://instagy.com/media/1157703528408570893







Hogged out the juice wells too by the look of it.


----------



## Khan83 (31/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> The hack seems to involve drilling the inner oval airflow hole out.
> Something I cautioned against in another thread thinking it would make for weak flavor and you'd be unable to go back again.
> With the above video in mind, I would now upgrade my original statement to a "hack by all means" but dont go larger than the cross sectional area of the outer control ring.
> The other thing Id recommend it to hack out the top of the slot more than the bottom so as not to make any dribbling any worse.
> ...



Yup , thats the plan. Not so much a drill out but more a reshaping with the dremel.

Once I have this tank in my hand I can better see what else I can tinker with as right now all I've seen are pictures of it.

Bought it second hand & its more of a back up tank so not too concerned if I mess it up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Yup , thats the plan. Not so much a drill out but more a reshaping with the dremel.
> 
> Once I have this tank in my hand I can better see what else I can tinker with as right now all I've seen are pictures of it.
> 
> Bought it second hand & its more of a back up tank so not too concerned if I mess it up



Heres another version with a neater job, very tempted myself, I gotta remind myself that Im a MTL type and sit on my hands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (31/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Heres another version with a neater job, very tempted myself, I gotta remind myself that Im a MTL type and sit on my hands.



DO IT....DO IT

I know the feeling lol. It's hard not to satissfy the curiosity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (31/1/16)

And if you really like MTL then vape it without the AFC ring as well


*Edit: DTL


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> And if you really like MTL then vape it without the AFC ring as well
> View attachment 44554



errrmm, thats not how MTL works, I think you mean DTL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (31/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> errrmm, thats not how MTL works, I think you mean DTL.


 looks like its way past my bed time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (1/2/16)

Made the mod to my Bellus and it makes a huge difference to the airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Made the mod to my Bellus and it makes a huge difference to the airflow



Interested if you also enlarged the juice channels?
Marko appears to have hogged out the juice channels with a mill, but I notice the the other 2 chaps in the english speaking videos didnt.


Aslak's marko mod wicking from another vid on his profile.
Looks like an entire tampon in 1 coil, Im sure tampons are organic/safe...right?


----------



## Genosmate (1/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Interested if you also enlarged the juice channels?
> Marko appears to have hogged out the juice channels with a mill, but I notice the the other 2 chaps in the english speaking videos didnt.
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't mill out the juice channels I thought is just start with the air holes and take it from there.
Seems to suck juice faster than a V12 motor,but I haven't had any dry hits so I'm not sure if its worth milling the channels out or not.
I'd agree with your initial thoughts on his choice of wicking material but if its OK with you I'll let you try it first

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> I didn't mill out the juice channels I thought is just start with the air holes and take it from there.
> Seems to suck juice faster than a V12 motor,but I haven't had any dry hits so I'm not sure if its worth milling the channels out or not.
> I'd agree with your initial thoughts on his choice of wicking material but if its OK with you I'll let you try it first



Yip I agree, Id leave the channels well alone too, unless I was having dry hits.
Dont hold your breath waiting for my wick test review , not going to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (1/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Yip I agree, Id leave the channels well alone too, unless I was having dry hits.
> Dont hold your breath waiting for my wick test review , not going to happen.


Tampons are strictly for lady parts & nose bleeds . They should never be allowed anywhere near a tank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (1/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Made the mod to my Bellus and it makes a huge difference to the airflow


Sweet

Just got my Bellus today . Will vape on it for the rest of the week to get the feel of it before the re-bore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> Really wish I understood what this guy was saying about his modified Bellus. The clouds are ginormous
> 
> Aah well , getting mine on Monday so will tinker with it then . First up will be a some drilled out air flow holes



Lol that is insane!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

